# Rescaping?



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
I was hoping I could find out about your re-aquascaping experiences...
Pros, Cons, what you could have done differently...
Thanks!


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Its hard work man,

Id buy an extra 20% LR rock and then start,
It alway helps if you have extra rock to get it the way you like. If you have extra left just throw it in the sump or sell it.

Remember to Keep the rocks off the glass.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I havent done that in my current tank yet, (about to soon, move and reaquascape)

but we wanted to reaquascape a friends tank, and took all corals out, the rocks were shaken and stuff blown off of it in water before taking out, and the water got really milky, we changed 20% of water, reaquascaped, corals and fish went back in and wow, his tank just flourished up after that !!! so I guess in His case, there were detritus build up on the rocks or behind them, which was removed and .... so its doesnt always have to be bad 

good luck.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*My thoughts...*

I re-scape all the time. Its a great way to clean the tank. I remove all the rocks and syphon some water out through the gravel, to clean the gravel.

With good filtration and water movement the water should clear up in less than 30 mins. I usually divide the tank into three sections, left, middle and right.

Try to envision and create something with the rocks in each part that is a nice focal point. I also like to combine the larger rocks together and try to position pieces that have similar curves into eachother, so it looks natural. It really depends on how much rock you have and its shape. Look at lots and lots of pictures online to give you cool ideas. Think about overhangs, bridges and places to put corals.

It might sound silly but each rock has one really nice side. Make sure that side is facing the front of the tank if possible, to show off the rocks the best!

Good luck!

- Jb


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks guys - i was up until 4am rescaping.
my tank went from a really pretty sloping reef, to a reef wall - which isn't what i wanted, but oh well. in fact, i don't really like how it looks at all, but after being sick all day today, its going to have to wait. i barely touched my anemone, i guess i handled the zoanthids (though mostly with tongs), but i'm wondering if clown fish can take on some of neurotoxins of their anemones... to say that she bit me dozens of times would not at all be an exaggeration. at least she didn't break the skin, but she certainly tried.
once exams are over - maybe christmas is over, too - i'm going to give it another go.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

before and after pics?

I need to do a rescape after exams too... and try out reef putty


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> thanks guys - i was up until 4am rescaping.
> my tank went from a really pretty sloping reef, to a reef wall - which isn't what i wanted, but oh well. in fact, i don't really like how it looks at all, but after being sick all day today, its going to have to wait. i barely touched my anemone, i guess i handled the zoanthids (though mostly with tongs), but i'm wondering if clown fish can take on some of neurotoxins of their anemones... to say that she bit me dozens of times would not at all be an exaggeration. at least she didn't break the skin, but she certainly tried.
> once exams are over - maybe christmas is over, too - i'm going to give it another go.


Hey yeah, M, Throw up some pics so we can all see, and maybe give our opinions, 

Got my mandarin and cleaner shrimp finally today from Kumar, hope they both do well. He's still got some feather stars left; a few are REALLY vibrant red! Can't even find a google image that comes even close.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can clowns really break skin?
I had mine bite me at least 100 times.

I need some freaking full length gloves..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Be careful not to stir up substrate too much! Rescaping is a lot of work, need to plan ahead enough time for the entire procedure (you do not want to stop in the middle), prepare lots of fresh salt water, containers, glues and epoxies.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Make sure as well that if you do buy more LR, even though it may be "cured" from the LFS, you still cure it some more on your own to make sure there are no ammonia spikes when you add it to your tank. I watched a friends tank quickly crash after adding just a few pounds of LR that was supposed to be fully curred.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

acer said:


> before and after pics?
> 
> I need to do a rescape after exams too... and try out reef putty


pics - uh... no! it is so butt ugly right now... some of my favourite sps is temporarily lost over the back (at least i hope - so far, i can't find it), and my gazillion zoos are all over the substrate. All I want to do i get my hands in there to move everything around, again. Big Ray, easy you say... in two maybe. I have to stand on a chair to do anything in my tank, so when i'm by myself its a good old chore lol
good old reef putty. make sure you have plenty. i've recently discovered the stuff MOPS sells - its cheaper, and you seem to get more. And it works just as well, seeing as though I use guru Conix's trick of reef glue on either side of the putty. Want to get some acrylic rods. does anyone know where to find them?



50seven said:


> Hey yeah, M, Throw up some pics so we can all see, and maybe give our opinions,
> 
> Got my mandarin and cleaner shrimp finally today from Kumar, hope they both do well. He's still got some feather stars left; a few are REALLY vibrant red! Can't even find a google image that comes even close.


Kevin I want that thing so bad... But Ken gave me a blueberry gorgonian to try and save, and so far I'm faring miserably. So, to say the least, I'm apprehensive about a feather star. I think I'm just going to wait until exams are over, and then I'll give him a shout (if anyone else wants to hitch a ride in the new year... i think he's in ajax??). Is your mandarin on dry food yet?
How is your family liking the cleaner shrimp. My three have set up a cleaning station, just like in the sea, and its hilarious to watch the fish go in for a wash. When are you going to post some new pics??!!??!



shiver905 said:


> Can clowns really break skin?
> I had mine bite me at least 100 times.
> 
> I need some freaking full length gloves..


When I dive, I will happily hover next to a shark for as long as they let me. 
With clowns, its like being dive bombed. They bite, pull hair... Nasty little @#$#. And yeah, they can break skin...



conix67 said:


> Be careful not to stir up substrate too much! Rescaping is a lot of work, need to plan ahead enough time for the entire procedure (you do not want to stop in the middle), prepare lots of fresh salt water, containers, glues and epoxies.


Oh Yuri, did I ever plan ahead. And I didn't even touch the substate... (are you kidding lol after what happened last time !!!) 
Too bad I'm going to have to do it again...
Two tubes of epoxy, 15g of sw.... half a container of reef glue  Prime, stability... I even added some mirapex.



rrobbiiee said:


> Make sure as well that if you do buy more LR, even though it may be "cured" from the LFS, you still cure it some more on your own to make sure there are no ammonia spikes when you add it to your tank. I watched a friends tank quickly crash after adding just a few pounds of LR that was supposed to be fully curred.


I bought one huge piece from Ken. If it weren't from him, i probably would have cured it. I have a few big pieces in my frag tank, which I'm going to pull out when I move stuff around again.

thanks everyone for the suggestions


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I've seen it...

it doesn't look THAT bad...

and question... did you have to catch the fish and everything else so you don't crush them when moving the rocks around?


----------

